
Microsoft Chrome - luu
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Chrome
======
laurent123456
Some example code there:
[http://cdserv.wbut.ac.in/81-203-1773-4/workshop/imedia/chrom...](http://cdserv.wbut.ac.in/81-203-1773-4/workshop/imedia/chromeffects/overview/creating_chromeffects_in_html.htm)

    
    
        <OBJECT ID="Chromeffects" WIDTH=512 HEIGHT=512 CLASSID="CLSID:8A2A7F99-09DA-11D1-B33A-00A0C90A8FB6">
        <!--
        <?XML VERSION="1.0"?>
        <!DOCTYPE SCENE SYSTEM "cr.dtd">
        <SCENE3D BRIGHTNESS="1" COLOR="#000000">
          <BOX ID="box1" HEIGHT="2" WIDTH="2" DEPTH="2" POSITION="0 0 0">
            <SURFACE SRC="http://www.microsoft.com" />
            <ROTATE3D BY="0 1 0 360" DURATION="3" REPEAT="forever"/>
          </BOX>
        </SCENE3D>
        -->
        </OBJECT>

~~~
Asooka
Is that an XML document in an HTML comment inside an OBJECT tag? eww

~~~
est
Don't forget XML Data islands.
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Using_XML_Data_Islands...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Using_XML_Data_Islands_in_Mozilla)

You can write HTML literals directly in Javascript in an ancient version of
Firefox I forgot its name it's similar to JSX

Edit: It's called E4X. Thanks @woogley

~~~
johnhenry
I don't think you are thinking of E4X -- it allowed one to convert XML strings
into native objects, but I don't believe that it allowed for direct XML
literals in Javascript as does JSX?

~~~
woogley
It did, as an alternative to XML('string') constructor. Check it out:
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Archive/Web/E4X/Pro...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Archive/Web/E4X/Processing_XML_with_E4X#Creating_an_XML_object)

~~~
tbranyen
That is pretty mind blowing. Not such a revolutionary idea in the JS space
after all.

------
iotscale
I think Chrome was (maybe still is?) also the name of Firefox's GUI or
something like that. I remember being confused when Google Chrome first came
out.

Edit: I thought more about this and remembered someone on the Firefox Addons
site complained that the author of "lesschrome" (an extension which hides the
"chrome" automatically) was being jealous(!) of Google Chrome. Couldn't find
the comment and the following funny discussion though.

~~~
DaiPlusPlus
Historically "Chrome" refers to the shell of a web-browser that wraps the
layout engine. Both Netscape and Microsoft used the word (internally at least)
for this effect, while later Google would co-opt the term entirely for their
product name.

But yes, Firefox's user-stylesheet for XUL is called 'chrome.css' (or
'userchrome.css', I forget).

~~~
iotscale
TIL, thanks for the clarification.

~~~
sucrose
I miss being able to create chromeless browser windows in IE. You could
complete control the GUI. I think it was removed because of security reasons
of being able to trick users into thinking it was a native OS window.

~~~
iotscale
I guess you can do that even with a simple Windows Forms application that has
a full size web view?

------
slippy
Historical footnote: The teams of people weren't killed with VizAct. They just
moved around a bit. Some of them went to PowerPoint, and others went to
Windows. PowerPoint 97 gained an animation engine with effects, and Windows ME
and XP gained animations in the shell, which was basically written in some
form of XML. Office eventually used the XML annotation technology to produce
the ribbon UI.

------
rubyfan
I was literally just thinking about this last night. I found a CD from the MS
Chrome Beta program in my garage with some other MS beta stuff and maybe even
some Solaris x86 CD and OpenBSD CDs from late 90s / early 2000s. It was like
finding gold!

I think I had something like Pentium 200 or maybe even an AMD K2 or K3 233 or
266 at that time and this thing struggled with Chrome. I want to say the
minimum requirement was a Pentium 350mhz.

I think I had 1 or 2 CD beta release before the program was axed.

~~~
mrpippy
betaarchive.com might be interested in that CD if they don't have it already

------
blackbeard334
This fantastic book talks extensively about it.

[https://www.amazon.com/Renegades-Empire-Software-
Revolution-...](https://www.amazon.com/Renegades-Empire-Software-Revolution-
Microsoft/dp/0609604163)

------
sulam
I worked on this! Not at MSFT, as a consultant building stuff that used it.
The Javascript API didn't allow you to do transforms with matrices, you had to
translate, scale, rotate things in separate calls. This was the bane of my
existence for a couple months, trying to get 3DS models to animate correctly.
I learned a lot more math than I expected to on that project. :)

------
petepete
And Buzz, which was a social network with no people.

~~~
skoczymroczny
Don't forget Wave, which fell flat

~~~
rakoo
And Google Fiber, which will stop deploying fiber
([https://googlefiberblog.blogspot.fr/2016/10/advancing-our-
am...](https://googlefiberblog.blogspot.fr/2016/10/advancing-our-amazing-
bet.html))

~~~
tcrews
I think you missed the point.

~~~
codeisawesome
I'll fix it!

And Google Fiber, which fell apart.

~~~
mattkevan
They lost the thread

------
codeisawesome
Today's dose of "WRONG", received.

